# Windows 8 version problem



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

So i bought a windows 8 laptop and took out the hdd and put in an ssd. I bought a oem dvd of windows 8 pro from amazon cause i wanted to upgrade to pro but when i installed it, it says i am only runnign windows 8. I tried the option to say i have a product key but it says the product key wont work. This is brand new copy of windows. Any suggestions? I need pro for school networks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

During the install it asked for the key correct?
Did you use the key that came with the laptop or key that came with the DVD?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> During the install it asked for the key correct?
> Did you use the key that came with the laptop or key that came with the DVD?


It never asked for the key. I think it took the key that was already logged into the bios which was the regular version of windows 8. And now when i when to the add more options to windows it doesnt accept the key from the cd i bought.

The key in use right now it the same one that was in use when i first got the laptop because i matched the last 5 characters from before and after. any ideas on what to do? I disabled secure boot in the bios but this new DRM stuff from microsoft is really starting to get annoying.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

FYI the way to get pro from home is add the Win 8 pro pack > Add features - Microsoft Windows

Since you already bought the pro disc see if this will help> How to Set Windows 8 PC to Boot with Legacy BIOS Mode Instead of UEFI Mode | Password Recovery


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah thats what i did to install windows 8 pro using the disk. But it still only used the windows 8 key that was in the bios and didnt let me enter in the key code from the DVD. When i go to add options in the COMPUTER menu it says my keycode isnt working. Should i contact Microsoft because i doubt lenovo will be any use....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you look into the legacy bios mode?
Of course you'll need to reinstall pro after changing it.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Did you look into the legacy bios mode?
> Of course you'll need to reinstall pro after changing it.


I did that before I put the windows 8 pro disk in but it still took the product key from the bios.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As a FYI the disk contains all the versions of Win8, the key used determines what's installed. 

Did you also have the secure boot disable option?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> As a FYI the disk contains all the versions of Win8, the key used determines what's installed.
> 
> Did you also have the secure boot disable option?


Well that explains the problem. And I'm 90 percent sure I do. But what I don't understand is why can't I enter in the key code now??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

After it's installed you would need a upgrade code and the pro-pack add on package.
If entered during the install process then the install installs the components of pro not home.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

But I was never given the option to enter a product key during installation


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Because you did not disable secure boot it used the key stored in the bios.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Because you did not disable secure boot it used the key stored in the bios.


But Im pretty sure i did before installing it. But now when i go into the bios i cant seem to locate it again. Are you saying that i will have to reinstall using the disk in order to get pro??? If i call microsoft will they give me a key that can be used as an update key instead of a fresh instal key that came on the box?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can try calling MS but I doubt they will be able to void the pro key you have and issue another.
Yes without the upgrade Pack you need to reinstall using the disk and the key that came with it.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

So how do I make sure secure boot is disabled.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there an option in the bios?
What brand and model is the laptop?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

No I couldn't find it. Y510p


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It doesn't appear Lenovo publishes a list of Bios setup options so I can't tell what's there and what isn't.

I ran across this article referenced in a couple different places with people successfully installing pro on a imbeded laptop> Bipass UEFI provided product key to install Windows 8??? - Microsoft Community


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out. One more question. Is there a way to install pro without a full reinstall?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Only if you buy the pro pack.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Only if you buy the pro pack.


I think im going to call microsoft and try to ask them to trade me a key code for a upgrade one because i dont want to have to reinstall windows again


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Microsoft gave me pro. Thanks for all your help though!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear they took care you


----------

